# Prism Detailing



## Arden Andy VXR

Anyone know if he is still working?

Seen he hadn't been active on forum for a while and can't get hold of him on mobile or email.


----------



## mkv

Havent seen or heard of Robert in ages, last I heard he was doing some detailing in the trade. But was nearly 2 yrs ago.


----------



## JenJen

Gosh this is a old thread but Roberts still about but not doing much detailing except for personal pleasure these days.


----------

